# From Cheshire to Spain



## jfhmerc230 (Feb 15, 2011)

Another newbie wanting to semi retire to sunny Spain. I'm a male in my seventies. It is my wish to spend the winters in Spain. Probably from mid November to April. I will drive to Santander early in November 2011 and drive back to the UK in April 2012. But what about documentation for the car? As I understand it, the spanish regulations will allow me to drive on the roads in Spain on British plates for up to six months in a year, as long as the vehicle is taxed in the UK and has a valid MOT. The problem seems to be in getting suitable insurance cover which will allow me to drive in Spain for up to about five months of the year and the remainder in the UK. I am sure other elderly people must do this. Can anybody help, please. 

I will be living near Mojacar, Almeria whre I have a small holiday home.

May see some of you later this year.

:confused2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jfhmerc230 said:


> Another newbie wanting to semi retire to sunny Spain. I'm a male in my seventies. It is my wish to spend the winters in Spain. Probably from mid November to April. I will drive to Santander early in November 2011 and drive back to the UK in April 2012. But what about documentation for the car? As I understand it, the spanish regulations will allow me to drive on the roads in Spain on British plates for up to six months in a year, as long as the vehicle is taxed in the UK and has a valid MOT. The problem seems to be in getting suitable insurance cover which will allow me to drive in Spain for up to about five months of the year and the remainder in the UK. I am sure other elderly people must do this. Can anybody help, please.
> 
> I will be living near Mojacar, Almeria whre I have a small holiday home.
> 
> ...


You'll probably get loads of detailed info in the next few days as people on the forum seem to love car threads! They do seem to get very complicated though, so I'm giving you a link which has some basic info in to get you started
Driving licences and vehicles
SIf you search the forum for car, car documentation, car tax and the like and something will probably come up.


----------



## Donna773 (Dec 12, 2010)

jfhmerc230 said:


> Another newbie wanting to semi retire to sunny Spain. I'm a male in my seventies. It is my wish to spend the winters in Spain. Probably from mid November to April. I will drive to Santander early in November 2011 and drive back to the UK in April 2012. But what about documentation for the car? As I understand it, the spanish regulations will allow me to drive on the roads in Spain on British plates for up to six months in a year, as long as the vehicle is taxed in the UK and has a valid MOT. The problem seems to be in getting suitable insurance cover which will allow me to drive in Spain for up to about five months of the year and the remainder in the UK. I am sure other elderly people must do this. Can anybody help, please.
> 
> I will be living near Mojacar, Almeria whre I have a small holiday home.
> 
> ...


I'msure there are lots of people on this forum who can help you, jfhmerc230, but I would recommend you contact Linea Directa. I'm insured with them and have found them absolutely brilliant for both assistance and claims. You'll have no language problems either because they all speak perfect English. Their freephone number is (0034) 900 120 123; I'm sure they will be able to give you the advice you need.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Sorry to state the obvious, but have you asked your current insurance company what options they have for driving in Europe?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Donna773 said:


> I'msure there are lots of people on this forum who can help you, jfhmerc230, but I would recommend you contact Linea Directa. I'm insured with them and have found them absolutely brilliant for both assistance and claims. You'll have no language problems either because they all speak perfect English. Their freephone number is (0034) 900 120 123; I'm sure they will be able to give you the advice you need.


Does your car have UK plates though Donna? I was told Linea Directa only covered Spanish registered vehicles.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Try these.

Stuart Collins & Co., based in Swansea.

No limitations on how long you can stay abroard, but the car MUST be UK legal so will need to come back once every year for its MOT.

Another poster mrypg9 used to use them & will probably be able to furnish full contact details, or you could google it. Here it is ; 
Stuart Collins and Co European Motor Insurance and Annual Green Cards


----------



## andmac (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi,

When we came from North Wales we took out pan-European insurance with LV. It was very good price and lets us travel in any EU member state, plus Switzerland. It was really cheap and we had good time limits on travel.


----------

